# girl just diagnosed..help!



## sad_eyes (Mar 19, 2002)

hi, i'm michele, i'm 18 and i was just recently diagnosed w/ this condition. this is the hardest thing i've ever had to go through. i guess i should be lucky for that but i feel more cursed. my freinds think i'm blowing them off and the guy i've been w/ has no clue what the hell is wrong w/ me, it'd kill me to tell him, even weirder, HOW would i tell him "Oh, don't worry, i just have a crapping condition!"...real cute.. i'm just open to any advice or suggestions that anyone is willing to give. thanx everyone. hope u guys r feeling ok. XXXmicheleXXX


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Hi sad eyes,Sorry to hear that things seem so rotten.below is a link that may help you explain to your friends what IBS is. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=6;t=000003 Hope that helps (((







)))


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey i'm 14 and i've had IBS for acouple years now and it is definetly the hardest thing i've ever had to deal with. Especially with friends and boyfriends. my friends luckily understand now and most of them are pretty sympathetic but boyfriends are another story! how the heck are we supposed to explain to them whats going on. my mom says if they really cared about us it wouldn't matter but to me telling him, " well i constantly **** and am in pain!!!" is not a good option, i dont' see that as a real big turn on! i feel your pain on all the issues you are having. i saw a counselor last year because it just got to be too much for me. anytime you wanna talk i'd love to! hope you're feeling good! - Claire


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

Hi Michele,I looked at the link Joycein OH posted, it's very good. If your boyfriend can't understand and be supportive, he shouldn't be your boyfriend! You will need someone to be there for you through this.If he can't...


----------



## sad_eyes (Mar 19, 2002)

thanx joy, misst, and kryst, u guys rock, it is a REALLY har thing to explain to a guy, girls are suppossed to be pretty and thee is NOTHING pretty about this at all. i had to go to the ER today cuz i was so sick, hopefully u guys r right and it will get better, but knowing ppl r there for me is so awesome, i have a therapist appointment on the 10th so that may help too.thanx chix!!!! xxxmicheleXXX


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

Michele,I know how important it is to have people to talk to. You could always tell people you get really bad tummy aches. Maybe they would think you are in the bathroom vomiting... it is sad that is somehow better in some people's minds!! I hate that whole stereotype of girls not pooping and always looking perfect... please, who is like that! (NOT me!)I kept a food diary, about what I ate and what kind of symptoms I had. This might be a good idea for you too. Are you in high school or college or working? (just curious)Take care!Kristin


----------



## sad_eyes (Mar 19, 2002)

krystin, i'm in high school. i was supposed to graduate tis year but i missed an entire semester due to the illness so i gotta go back in august for a semester, i'll graduate in december. i don;'t have a job, i did but i don;t now cuz noone os gonna want to hire me w/ the way i'd have to call in sick all of the time, yeah i found a few things useful food wise to keep me ok, thnx fir the reply hope to talk to u soon. xxxmixhelexxx


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Hello! I am 17 years old and in grade 11! I know where you are coming from! I have had this all my life! If you need someone to talk to, feel free to contact me!


----------

